

Introducing (the other) MagLev. A Ruby framework without Rails - e1ven
http://channelping.com/maglev/

======
e1ven
I thought that at least someone might find this useful.

MagLev is a Ruby framework that I ran across that tried to make Ajax,
templating, and other common functions easier, without having to be all
things.

